# Respoking a wheel for a front forebrake



## John G04 (Nov 30, 2019)

I currently have a small flange front forebrake for a 41 schwinn. I successfully de-spoked the wheel yesterday and now just have to relace it to the new hub. The hub that was originally on the wheel was a 36 hole new departure hub (standard). My question is do the spokes need to be cut to fit the new hub, spoke arrangement and just how to do it over all. Any pics of ones already spoked would also be helpful. Heres a few pics of the hub. Any help appreciated


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 30, 2019)

USE THE SAME SIZE SPOKE SIZE CROSS OVER DESIGN 10 5/8 TH SPOKES!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes, same spokes and lace it like you would a normal hub. Be sure to lace it so that there’s an open channel for the valve stem .

Be sure to dish the wheel so that the wheel sits dead center in a fork. When everything if nice and true, you may need to file down some spokes. When you’re lacing, just get the nipples started on the thread and keep going around so you’ll have no problem centering the hub. 
 Get a picture of a wheel with one of these things and you’ll see the pattern.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 11, 2019)

I could do it if you need help


----------

